# "A 5 pound Bighorn Sheep in Kansas?!" LOL!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

There has been a rare sighting of a 5 pound Bighorn Sheep in Kansas!










"OMG, are you serious mom."










"No, I don't tink a close up is necessary."










"ok, are ya happy now?!"










"Dis is my MAD FACE!"


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Omg Tracy, I nearly died. Brody does make a cute sheepie, though!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: OMGoodness, how hilarious! Poor baby! You tell Brody that he makes the cutest Sheep around. Also tell him that The Wee's can totally, 100% sympathize. :lol: Adorable!!!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

lol....awww he looks sooo cute...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Baaaahhhhh haas haaaa baaahhh

I love this so much


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

lmao! I am in TEARS!!! 
those horns are tttttttttthihhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssss far away from his tiny little head, oh my gawh, that is SOOOO funny!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Now that is one cute but unhappy trick or treater!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Omg Tracy, I nearly died. Brody does make a cute sheepie, though!


Thanks Kristi! He was not too amused! ha! 



TLI said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: OMGoodness, how hilarious! Poor baby! You tell Brody that he makes the cutest Sheep around. Also tell him that The Wee's can totally, 100% sympathize. :lol: Adorable!!!


Thanks T! I debated what size to get him and got a small and it's HUGE on him. I should have got the extra small. Don't know what I was thinking when I ordered that. Oh well, it's good for a laugh!



lyndsey said:


> lol....awww he looks sooo cute...


Thanks! 



Daisydoo said:


> Baaaahhhhh haas haaaa baaahhh
> 
> I love this so much


LOL Sarah! He's a crack up.



LittleHead said:


> lmao! I am in TEARS!!!
> those horns are tttttttttthihhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssss far away from his tiny little head, oh my gawh, that is SOOOO funny!!


I know! I was laughing as I was taking the pictures. He's a good sport to put up with me. ha! 



LDMomma said:


> Now that is one cute but unhappy trick or treater!


Yeah, that last picture pretty much tells the story on what he thought of it! ha!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

ROTFL!!! Oh that is just too funny! He is NOT happy at all about his costume! But he looks way adorable in it! Oh the sheer tortured look on his face.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

ohhhhh! I don't think that could get any cuter! Haha i love they eyes! The "you will pay for this mom" look teehehee


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Thanks T! I debated what size to get him and got a small and it's HUGE on him. I should have got the extra small. Don't know what I was thinking when I ordered that. Oh well, it's good for a laugh!


Yeah, he is quite the little pint sized baby boy. The Small is way too big for the wee fella'! But like you said, it makes for a good laugh. :lol: He looks incredibly adorable in it even if I have to look to find him in there. :wink: :lol: We think he looks awesome in anything he wears!

Don't feel bad, girl. I have bought one thing recently out of all the things that I've bought that actually fits the pups pretty good. But what can ya do when ordering online? You just have to hope for the best. I think an XS would be perfect for him. I find that the XS’s at Chance’s weight of 5 lbs. is even still loose, and quite long. But he’s a lil too “puffy” for the XXS. :lol: I did buy him an XXS in the Snowbaby hoodies, but they run kinda big.

You almost have to try the garment on since every manufacturer makes things different. You might buy one XS that is smaller than some XXS’s, then some that are huge! No rhyme or reason. One thing though, it has helped me stop my shopping spree. :lol:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> ROTFL!!! Oh that is just too funny! He is NOT happy at all about his costume! But he looks way adorable in it! Oh the sheer tortured look on his face.


Ha ha! I know, I was laughing my head off. He was NOT amused. 



Aust Chi Mumma said:


> ohhhhh! I don't think that could get any cuter! Haha i love they eyes! The "you will pay for this mom" look teehehee


He's giving me the evil eye, isn't he?! ha!



TLI said:


> Yeah, he is quite the little pint sized baby boy. The Small is way too big for the wee fella'! But like you said, it makes for a good laugh. :lol: He looks incredibly adorable in it even if I have to look to find him in there. :wink: :lol: We think he looks awesome in anything he wears!
> 
> Don't feel bad, girl. I have bought one thing recently out of all the things that I've bought that actually fits the pups pretty good. But what can ya do when ordering online? You just have to hope for the best. I think an XS would be perfect for him. I find that the XS’s at Chance’s weight of 5 lbs. is even still loose, and quite long. But he’s a lil too “puffy” for the XXS. :lol: I did buy him an XXS in the Snowbaby hoodies, but they run kinda big.
> 
> You almost have to try the garment on since every manufacturer makes things different. You might buy one XS that is smaller than some XXS’s, then some that are huge! No rhyme or reason. One thing though, it has helped me stop my shopping spree. :lol:


You are 100% right on that! It's so hard to know what size to get. The dinosaur outfit I got last year was an XS and it was pretty tight. (The pic in his siggy). It barely covered his head. So this year I thought I'd get a small and see if it fit better and it's WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too big! Oh well!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG i laughed so hard What a great costume!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Bahahahaha!!! That is freaking adorable!! Love the costume - that's the best!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

He is THE CUTEST sheep I have EVER seen!!!!!:lol::headbang::nhappy3: I love it!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

O.K. NOW I've seen EVERYTHING!!! Goodness!!! Pick me up off the floor; funniest thing I've seen today, but awefully CUTE!!! Poor brody! He'll rack up on the treats for the custom.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

he looks great love it best costume wearier so far!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I really did LOL when I saw this! Too funny! I want to get My and Reese costumes this year but Im not sure if theyd forgive me. Brody must be a good sport! Is he trick or treating or just a door greeter this holiday?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Ha! Well Brody you know what they say "You are what you eat!" Lol!
Tracy he looks adorable. I laughed out loud when I saw his pictures. I LOVE his costume! He definitely should enter some contests!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Pygmy Bighorn sheep are so majestic in their natural habitat.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

And the cutest Bighorn sheep in Kansas! Way too cute!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> OMG i laughed so hard What a great costume!


Thank you so much! 



MChis said:


> Bahahahaha!!! That is freaking adorable!! Love the costume - that's the best!


He's fun to dress up. Such a trooper.



cherper said:


> He is THE CUTEST sheep I have EVER seen!!!!!:lol::headbang::nhappy3: I love it!


Thank you! 



woodard2009 said:


> O.K. NOW I've seen EVERYTHING!!! Goodness!!! Pick me up off the floor; funniest thing I've seen today, but awefully CUTE!!! Poor brody! He'll rack up on the treats for the custom.


He's a character, that's for sure!!



TripleAChihuahuas said:


> he looks great love it best costume wearier so far!!


Thanks so much! 



Reese and Miley said:


> I really did LOL when I saw this! Too funny! I want to get My and Reese costumes this year but Im not sure if theyd forgive me. Brody must be a good sport! Is he trick or treating or just a door greeter this holiday?


Brody is a great sport. He really does have a sense of humor! We usually bring lawn chairs out to the driveway with a big bowl of candy for the trick or treaters. The kids all like to come over and see him! 



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Ha! Well Brody you know what they "You are what you eat!" Lol!
> Tracy he looks adorable. I laughed out loud when I saw his pictures. I LOVE his costume! He definitely should enter some contests!


Thanks Lisa! Yeah, he did just have mutton last week! ha! 



Smith said:


> Pygmy Bighorn sheep are so majestic in their natural habitat.


ha ha Hilarious!



cprcheetah said:


> And the cutest Bighorn sheep in Kansas! Way too cute!


Thanks Heather! He's always a good boy.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha that is one mad sheep! LOL...hahahaha! hahahah hahahaha :albino: he is so cute though


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Tracy tell Brody he looks very cute >>>>but please
don't tell him that I just laughed hysterically at his pics


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Tracy! I about DIED when I saw this! Showed the boyfriend and even HE was cracking up!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I know I posted on FB, but we are still laughing over this.. my husband thinks its the cutest thing he has ever seen! this totally rivals "bat dog" I didn't post that here but did you see it on FB?


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

i luv it! luv it! luv it! that sweet brody pissy face:lol:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LMAO!! that is hilarious!!
What a cute sheep you are Brody, even if you dont agree lol
Thanks for that Tracy, i need that laugh. xxx


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

Lmao that is just way too funny! He makes such a cute sheep.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha that is one mad sheep! LOL...hahahaha! hahahah hahahaha :albino: he is so cute though


I thought of you Pidge as I was taking pics. Dexter should be a sheep for halloween! 



lynx8456 said:


> Tracy tell Brody he looks very cute >>>>but please
> don't tell him that I just laughed hysterically at his pics


I'll tell him. ha ha.



Muzby said:


> Tracy! I about DIED when I saw this! Showed the boyfriend and even HE was cracking up!


Kelly, I know! I laugh every time I see that last picture with his mad face.



KittyD said:


> I know I posted on FB, but we are still laughing over this.. my husband thinks its the cutest thing he has ever seen! this totally rivals "bat dog" I didn't post that here but did you see it on FB?


No! I didn't see Bat Dog! You must post it here! 



smallbeats_m_all said:


> i luv it! luv it! luv it! that sweet brody pissy face:lol:


He's pretty good at making faces, huh. ha! 



Terri said:


> LMAO!! that is hilarious!!
> What a cute sheep you are Brody, even if you dont agree lol
> Thanks for that Tracy, i need that laugh. xxx


Thanks Terri. He keeps us entertained, that's for sure.



Electrocutionist said:


> Lmao that is just way too funny! He makes such a cute sheep.


Thanks so much. He puts up with alot. ha ha.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a good boy you are Brody! he looks so darn cute in that costume.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG.... in my cube at work and laughing my A$$ off at that pic...... 
cutest thing EVER!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

cutest dress up ever lol


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

That is SO adorable! He looks so cute in that costume!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm dying over here!! That is soooo cute, the horns!!! :lol: Brody makes the cutest sheep ever!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

'This is my mad face' Hahahahahahahahahaha thats totally hilarious!!!!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> What a good boy you are Brody! he looks so darn cute in that costume.


Thanks so much!



jan896 said:


> OMG.... in my cube at work and laughing my A$$ off at that pic......
> cutest thing EVER!


ha ha Jan! I'm glad you got a laugh out of it. We did too. 



sugarbaby said:


> cutest dress up ever lol


Thanks so much!



~*Jessie*~ said:


> That is SO adorable! He looks so cute in that costume!


Thanks Jessie! I wonder if your border collie would try and herd him. HA HA.



foggy said:


> I'm dying over here!! That is soooo cute, the horns!!! :lol: Brody makes the cutest sheep ever!


Thanks Paula - I know, we were cracking up!



rache said:


> 'This is my mad face' Hahahahahahahahahaha thats totally hilarious!!!!!!!


Rachel - I know! We laugh every time we look at that pic. He's really giving me his mad face.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

hahaha!!! that is the greatest costume ever!! I love it. Brody your such a cutie!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I put the pics up just for you Tracy.. :lol:


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

That is so funny! but poor little guy he doesn't look too happy bless him


----------

